# Tashkent. Largest city of the Central Asia



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice updates.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ First time here, and it seems like Tashkent is fast developing itself as a major commercial center in Central Asia. I especially like the growing number of shops in the city center, and I just like the UCell Building: looks simple but modern. Fantastic shots! kay:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ First time here, and it seems like Tashkent is fast developing itself as a major commercial center in Central Asia. I especially like the growing number of shops in the city center, and I just like the UCell Building: looks simple but modern. Fantastic shots! kay:


Thank you for your attention:cheers:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I really like your tower shot from the 6th! What building is it? It looks like a government building or something since I think I saw that when I watched the national anthem of Uzbekistan.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> I really like your tower shot from the 6th! What building is it? It looks like a government building or something since I think I saw that when I watched the national anthem of Uzbekistan.


This is a tower-office mobile company Teliasonera^^


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Question: is the Megapolis an apartment complex or something? Plus, do you believe that it will have shops, a coffeehouse or two, and restaurants on its lower levels? It looks like it is close to completion to me.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Question: is the Megapolis an apartment complex or something? Plus, do you believe that it will have shops, a coffeehouse or two, and restaurants on its lower levels? It looks like it is close to completion to me.


Megapolis is a apartment complex. The first floor will be located shops and restaurants


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> That's very good to hear! Hopefully, more English signs will come to Tashkent soon... It will take time, but, it's a good move indeed! Perhaps private schools are already doing it -- let's hope public (government) schools will do the same too.


English - the language of the world^^


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ The storefronts look really nice, but no people...? Where are they? Are they at home or inside the mall or something...? Hmmm...


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ The storefronts look really nice, but no people...? Where are they? Are they at home or inside the mall or something...? Hmmm...


I shot this picture in the morning. Was the weekend^^


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Night life of Tashkent. Dj's, People*




























Dj David Guetta 




























































































Fashion Bar Tashkent (Brand of the Fashion TV)













































































































Photos: www.afisha.uz

http://www.afisha.uz/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Night life of Tashkent. Dj's, People*

*Skazka Club*





































*After party bar СМИ*





































Photos: www.afisha.uz

http://www.afisha.uz/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Night life of Tashkent. Dj's, People*




































































































Photos: www.afisha.uz

http://www.afisha.uz/


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

citi said:


>


Another spectacular building indeed! What is it?

And it seems like the nightlife scene in Tashkent is becoming better and better! Well done!


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

This skyscraper of Banking Association of Uzbekistan.^^


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Ah I see. Is it like the Central Bank where it produces and mints money and coins, or is it a government building that holds regulatory powers?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Banking Association of Uzbekistan - It is a government building that holds regulatory powers











Central Bank of Uzbekistan building^^


----------



## Alek Gor (Jan 17, 2013)

City looks very modern. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Alek Gor said:


> City looks very modern. Thanks for sharing your photos.


You are welcome^^


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

citi said:


> Banking Association of Uzbekistan - It is a government building that holds regulatory powers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, looks like both buildings do not look alike at all, but it's pretty interesting that the Central Bank of Uzbekistan is tall, not wide. :yes: For me, it seems like Tashkent is indeed a growing city.

By the way, what are your most favorite buildings in Tashkent?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

I like skyscraper investment bank NBU and International Business Center IBC


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good photos.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Those look all right as skyscrapers to me. kay: Are there buildings that look a bit more interesting, like mosques or religious structures? I wanna see what Tashkent truly has to offer...


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Palace of International Forums*

Projects of Ippolito Fleitz Group

Ippolito Fleitz Group was to develop and furnish the interior in a modern style in which it was necessary to bring the elements inherent in the traditional architecture of Uzbekistan. Palace Forum has kept the classic external elements, along with a modern interior. Palace forum is divided into sections: the lobby, auditorium, VIP-hall, banquet hall, conference hall and restaurant. The height of the ceiling in the main foyer - more than 16 meters, the floor area - 2500 square meters. The ceiling is decorated with chandeliers made ​​from 1.1 million crystals Swarovski.




































































































*
This is building - my favorite*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ That building looks non-descript to me (meaning I cannot tell what it is). Is it an apartment block, and office building, or something else? And gotta love the building with snow!


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ That building looks non-descript to me (meaning I cannot tell what it is). Is it an apartment block, and office building, or something else? And gotta love the building with snow!


This building is hotel "City Palace" former "Sheraton"

Do you like building "Palace of International Forums" ?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

citi said:


> This building is hotel "City Palace" former "Sheraton"
> 
> Do you like building "Palace of International Forums" ?


city, could you please tell me why all those international hotel brands such as Le Meridien, Intercontinental, Radisson BLU (by that time SAS) and now Sheraton left those hotels? It sounds a bit weird to me cause some of them entered Uzbek market during the hard 90th and now when the country is economically better they leave. What was the problem with all of them?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Galandar said:


> city, could you please tell me why all those international hotel brands such as Le Meridien, Intercontinental, Radisson BLU (by that time SAS) and now Sheraton left those hotels? It sounds a bit weird to me cause some of them entered Uzbek market during the hard 90th and now when the country is economically better they leave. What was the problem with all of them?


Radisson Sas Blue works in the country. The market will soon, enter Hyatt Regency. Intercontinental stay in the market has expired. Sheraton long gone from the market being unable to compete. Besides them there are in Tashkent and brands such as Dedeman, Le Grande Plaza and others.

Intercontinental care did not affect the service the hotel


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

However, Uzbekistan

Uzbekistan is considered one of the fastest growing economies in the world (11 place of top 26) in the next decades according to a global bank HSBC survey

http://www.exhibitionpilot.com/sites/default/files/pdf/The%20World%20in%202050%20Top%2030%20to%20100.pdf


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

citi said:


> Radisson Sas Blue works in the country. The market will soon, enter Hyatt Regency. Intercontinental stay in the market has expired. Sheraton long gone from the market being unable to compete. Besides them there are in Tashkent and brands such as Dedeman, Le Grande Plaza and others.
> 
> Intercontinental care did not affect the service the hotel


Thank you for this information! Good that there are international brand hotels. Hyatt Regency news is great! :cheers: Any renders?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hyatt Regency Tashkent*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

citi said:


> This building is hotel "City Palace" former "Sheraton"
> 
> Do you like building "Palace of International Forums" ?


You know, I'll be honest: the Palace of International Forums is very opulent, I have mistaken it for a government building given its grandeur exterior, as well as the high-vaulted interior and the millions of Swarovski pieces that adorn its interior. Seriously, that is a lavish building that I truly *love* myself, and it is something I would really like to see in other convention centers here in the US.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

citi said:


> Radisson Sas Blue works in the country. The market will soon, enter Hyatt Regency. Intercontinental stay in the market has expired. Sheraton long gone from the market being unable to compete. Besides them there are in Tashkent and brands such as Dedeman, Le Grande Plaza and others.
> 
> Intercontinental care did not affect the service the hotel


You mean those hotels will enter the Uzbekistani market? That would be really awesome indeed! I wonder what Tashkent's skyline will be like in the next five years to a decade... how different will it be to, say, five to ten years back?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> You mean those hotels will enter the Uzbekistani market? That would be really awesome indeed! I wonder what Tashkent's skyline will be like in the next five years to a decade... how different will it be to, say, five to ten years back?


These hotels have worked or are working in Uzbekistan. Currently, Hyatt regency enters the market of Uzbekistan. Intercontinental has expired on the market. Sheraton gone long ago. Radisson SAS is also working in the market. Besides them there are also network and Dedeman, Le Grande Plaza.

In Tashkent has a many good hotels

It all depends on economic growth. Uzbekistan is in the initial stage of the capitalist market.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> You know, I'll be honest: the Palace of International Forums is very opulent, I have mistaken it for a government building given its grandeur exterior, as well as the high-vaulted interior and the millions of Swarovski pieces that adorn its interior. Seriously, that is a lavish building that I truly *love* myself, and it is something I would really like to see in other convention centers here in the US.


Right. This is a government building.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

citi said:


> These hotels have worked or are working in Uzbekistan. Currently, Hyatt regency enters the market of Uzbekistan. Intercontinental has expired on the market. Sheraton gone long ago. Radisson SAS is also working in the market. Besides them there are also network and Dedeman, Le Grande Plaza.
> 
> In Tashkent has a many good hotels
> 
> It all depends on economic growth. Uzbekistan is in the initial stage of the capitalist market.


Very interesting. Hopefully, with solid fundamentals and wonderful government policies, Uzbekistan will be on its way to economic growth and success. And I hope that Tashkent will have a better skyline over time as a result of economic progress.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2013*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Whoa... again, I can't tell what that building is. I suspect it is a hotel or an office building, but what is it? I can sense that Tashkent has quite a number of skyscrapers: which of them is the tallest right now? And any taller buildings in the works?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Whoa... again, I can't tell what that building is. I suspect it is a hotel or an office building, but what is it? I can sense that Tashkent has quite a number of skyscrapers: which of them is the tallest right now? And any taller buildings in the works?


^^This is building of the University of National Economy. Tallest buildings - skyscrapers of Tashkent - building NBU Investment Bank, the Banking Association of Uzbekistan. Tashkent is locates a seismic zone and the city administration are afraid to build too high buildings (22 +)


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Very Good! Big city!!!!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

citi said:


> ^^This is building of the University of National Economy. Tallest buildings - skyscrapers of Tashkent - building NBU Investment Bank, the Banking Association of Uzbekistan. Tashkent is locates a seismic zone and the city administration are afraid to build too high buildings (22 +)


Oh really? Like buildings are never more than 22 stories tall? How many fault lines (earthquake faults) lie within or close to Tashkent's city limits?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh really? Like buildings are never more than 22 stories tall? How many fault lines (earthquake faults) lie within or close to Tashkent's city limits?


Tallest skyscrapers (NBU & banking association) 24 floors. There is also a residential complex of 12 floors and 18 floors. There is earthquake faults is right in the Tashkent. For all I know


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2013*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2013*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Those Christmas trees look simple but wonderful. By the way, does Uzbekistan also celebrate the Orthodox Christmas on 7 January aside from the Western Christmas on 25 December?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Those Christmas trees look simple but wonderful. By the way, does Uzbekistan also celebrate the Orthodox Christmas on 7 January aside from the Western Christmas on 25 December?


Uzbekistan - a secular country. There are more million Christians. The main part of it - Orthodox. There is also and Catholics. New Year is celebrated in Uzbekistan - very solemn.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the lovely photos citi. :cheers:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the lovely photos citi. :cheers:


 And thank you too


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2013*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Wonderful shopfronts even in the middle of winter! :hug: What's the most popular mall right now in Tashkent?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Wonderful shopfronts even in the middle of winter! :hug: What's the most popular mall right now in Tashkent?


I think it's Mega Planet


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2013*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2013*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Great shopping street! Looks cleaner and more modern than a traditional bazaar. What part of the city is it?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Great shopping street! Looks cleaner and more modern than a traditional bazaar. What part of the city is it?


It is street one of the central district of the Tashkent^^


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

frankly, I don't know much about Tashkent but judging from your photos, it's very comtemporarily modern and rich too.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

marlonbasman said:


> frankly, I don't know much about Tashkent but judging from your photos, it's very comtemporarily modern and rich too.


Thank you. Will know more of new Tashkent


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Yet another lovely building! Is that an office block or a government building...?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Yet another lovely building! Is that an office block or a government building...?


It is building of invest and insurance company UNIC (Uzbekinvest)


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Railway station*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

good topic!

has "an englishman in tashkent" already been discussed?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Amjad Miandad (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow Beautiful, pictures and a very very lovely city. Love <3


----------



## Amjad Miandad (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey friend,

Hope you would be fine, I'm amazed to see Tashkent so beautiful and amazing, can I share your images in a local Urdu language forum here in Pakistan, with your descriptions and briefs,


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Amjad Miandad said:


> Hey friend,
> 
> Hope you would be fine, I'm amazed to see Tashkent so beautiful and amazing, can I share your images in a local Urdu language forum here in Pakistan, with your descriptions and briefs,


In advance, big thanks for your comments. Certainly, you can share my photos on Urdu language in your country section. 

No problem. I will be thanks


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. Uzbekistan. Botanical Garden*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sure glad it got warmer..:hmm:..


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter photos of Tashkent. 2014*


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

love the snow shots....the place looks prestine


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

International Business Center. December 2014


----------

